# NCFAA State Championship this weekend at Yadkin Archers



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I'd like to invite all NC archers out to our state field championship on Saturday and Sunday at Yadkin Field archers. We will be shooting 28 field on Saturday and 28 Hunter on Sunday. It is sure to be a good time on one of the most unique field archery ranges I have ever shot. Entry fee is $20 for the weekend, but if you can only make 1 day come out anyway. Directions can be found on the state website under clubs at:
www.ncfaa-archery.org
Shotgun start at 10 on Saturday, usually a little earlier (9?) on Sunday. But if you show up, we'll let you shoot...

Hope to see you there...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

psargeant said:


> I'd like to invite all NC archers out to our state field championship on Saturday and Sunday at Yadkin Field archers. We will be shooting 28 field on Saturday and 28 Hunter on Sunday. It is sure to be a good time on one of the most unique field archery ranges I have ever shot. Entry fee is $20 for the weekend, but if you can only make 1 day come out anyway. Directions can be found on the state website under clubs at:
> www.ncfaa-archery.org
> Shotgun start at 10 on Saturday, usually a little earlier (9?) on Sunday. But if you show up, we'll let you shoot...
> 
> Hope to see you there...



*AHHHHHhhhhuuuummmmmmm...........*


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *AHHHHHhhhhuuuummmmmmm...........*


You know you're an NC archer at heart Lucky...and always welcome sweety...I guess that means you're making a pilgramage to the Moo-tel...??? And here I was thinking of not shooting...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

psargeant said:


> You know you're an NC archer at heart Lucky...and always welcome sweety...I guess that means you're making a pilgramage to the Moo-tel...??? And here I was thinking of not shooting...


*WHAT THE HOYT???????​*
*YOU GET YOUR BUTT OUT THERE OR I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN......WITH MY SHOTGUN.......I'M A BETTER SHOT WITH IT!! 

How many points ya spotting me this time?????????? :dance::dance::dance:


Heyy Tim....how about a mini practice or warm-up round Friday??? I haven't seen my bow since the HillBilly.....:sad:*

.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHAT THE HOYT???????​*
> *YOU GET YOUR BUTT OUT THERE OR I WILL HUNT YOU DOWN......WITH MY SHOTGUN.......I'M A BETTER SHOT WITH IT!!
> 
> How many points ya spotting me this time?????????? :dance::dance::dance:
> ...


I'm firing with my recurve this weekend...with that in mind, I'm not giving points, I should be getting them (like about 200), I ain't very good with it yet...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

psargeant said:


> I'm firing with my recurve this weekend...with that in mind, I'm not giving points, I should be getting them (like about 200), *I ain't very good with it yet*...



*Sorry Honey....been on that pony ride one time tooooooo many to believe that.....

OKAYYYYYYYY.....spot me just 10 points....

You at least have been able to practice....*

.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Sorry Honey....been on that pony ride one time tooooooo many to believe that.....
> 
> OKAYYYYYYYY.....spot me just 10 points....
> 
> ...


I don't know if they've been posted or not, but the DCWC scores from last weekend should show you that it ain't a pont ride...I shot a whole 340 I think...only lost 1 arrow...too bad I can't say that about my practice session today:doh:...where did I put that metal dectector:set1_thinking:...???


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Sorry Honey....been on that pony ride one time tooooooo many to believe that.....
> 
> OKAYYYYYYYY.....spot me just 10 points....
> 
> ...


Lucky, how many points you going to spot me? :embara:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Lucky, how many points you going to spot me? :embara:



*Ohhhh Geeshhhhh....these sandbaggers are thicker than ticks in their woods up there....here comes another one.......

You give me 20....and I will give you 5....*

.


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Word has it there is going to be a Mac appearance.
Will be good to see him back out playing.


----------



## X Hunter (Jan 11, 2007)

jarlicker said:


> Word has it there is going to be a Mac appearance.
> Will be good to see him back out playing.


I might have heard something similar


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

For anybody coming in from east of Winston, be aware there may be some road work in progress on the West bound side between exits 201 and 193. I believe they may be closing the left lane from about half a mile east of exit 196. I would suggest taking 421/Bus 40 when you get to the I40/421 split outside Greensboro. The trek eastward is work zone free.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

SCarson said:


> For anybody coming in from east of Winston, be aware there may be some road work in progress on the West bound side between exits 201 and 193. I believe they may be closing the left lane from about half a mile east of exit 196. I would suggest taking 421/Bus 40 when you get to the I40/421 split outside Greensboro. The trek eastward is work zone free.


Thanks for the heads up. Will they ever stop doing construction on40?
Hope everyone has a great time practicing Fri. evening. I'll be bumming at work thinking of y'all having fun


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

X Hunter said:


> I might have heard something similar


Yea, the Mac shocked me yesterday when he said he would be pulling out on Fri. "morning" headed towards Yadkin. He nearly ran my cell phone battery down last night setting up "crispie" wagers. :teeth:



SCarson said:


> For anybody coming in from east of Winston, be aware there may be some road work in progress on the West bound side between exits 201 and 193. I believe they may be closing the left lane from about half a mile east of exit 196. I would suggest taking 421/Bus 40 when you get to the I40/421 split outside Greensboro. The trek eastward is work zone free.


Thanks Carson, but I learned on my first trip out that way to take Business I-40 - that bypass must add at least 15 miles to the trip. 



LoneEagle0607 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Will they ever stop doing construction on40?
> Hope everyone has a great time practicing Fri. evening. I'll be bumming at work thinking of y'all having fun


Would love to go on Fri as well, but I've got commitments to the auction house on Fri. nights.  But don't worry, Jarlicker & I will be leaving the DCWC area by 7 AM.


OH and BTW: I have some new "hillbilly" music to wake everyone up with on Sunday morning. In addition, it is loaded on my iPod and I have an adapter cable that allows me to "pipe" it through the "toaster's" audio system. No more of that wimpy volume from my laptop.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

*NCDOT still an enigma*



LoneEagle0607 said:


> Thanks for the heads up. Will they ever stop doing construction on40?
> Hope everyone has a great time practicing Fri. evening. I'll be bumming at work thinking of y'all having fun


Looks like NCDOT continues to keep us (well, me anyway) guessing. Went by there this morning and looks like they were setting up on the east bound side shutting down the left lane.




pragmatic_lee said:


> Thanks Carson, but I learned on my first trip out that way to take Business I-40 - that bypass must add at least 15 miles to the trip.


If you don't mind the 45 mph stretch going through downtown Winston...or are you talking about that new "bypass" through Greensboro??


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

SCarson said:


> Looks like NCDOT continues to keep us (well, me anyway) guessing. Went by there this morning and looks like they were setting up on the east bound side shutting down the left lane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was talking about the "new" bypass around Greensboro - not that familiar with the mile markers/exit numbers. Will have to check your original data against Google maps and be sure of what area you're talking about. :teeth:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> Word has it there is going to be a Mac appearance.
> Will be good to see him back out playing.


Mac who is this mac...Are you serious??? It sure will be good to see him again...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Mac who is this mac...Are you serious??? It sure will be good to see him again...


Hope Treaton has a large tarp we can spread on the ground around Mac IF he decides to "gravel tune" his sight again. It'll make it a lot easier to find the parts.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*FINALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....AT is back up.....Thanks Guys.....

Okay.....To those who sent me PM's that were showing yesterday but I could not retrieve them ....they were lost due to the backup to restore the system.

So if you sent me one....send it again.

I suspect there might have been a crispy bet or two in them :wink: and not necessarily about shooting this weekend!!! *

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *FINALLLLLLLLLLLLYYYYYYYYYYYyyyyyyyyyyyyy.....AT is back up.....Thanks Guys.....
> 
> Okay.....To those who sent me PM's that were showing yesterday but I could not retrieve them ....they were lost due to the backup to restore the system.
> 
> ...


So are you implying that even though someone has been absent from AT's forums, they might have been sending PMs??? :teeth:

So are you headed to Treaton's today? :tongue:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*bypass*



SCarson said:


> Looks like NCDOT continues to keep us (well, me anyway) guessing. Went by there this morning and looks like they were setting up on the east bound side shutting down the left lane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prag, the bypass is quicker. Don't get into all that traffic and 45 MPH speed zones in W-S. Anyway, since Jarlicker will be talking your head off what difference dones it make? Time will pass quick enough. By the way, glad I'm not camping at Treaton's. That Sun. morning wake up sounds interesting


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Prag, the bypass is quicker. Don't get into all that traffic and 45 MPH speed zones in W-S. Anyway, since Jarlicker will be talking your head off what difference dones it make? Time will pass quick enough. By the way, glad I'm not camping at Treaton's. That Sun. morning wake up sounds interesting


The ride to/from Tim's surely does go by faster when Jarlicker is riding shotgun. Lot's of conversation and even some "gossip". :tongue:

Not sure how many will be "camping", so I might just have to let go of some of my "music" on Sat. evening. :tongue:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> The ride to/from Tim's surely does go by faster when Jarlicker is riding shotgun. Lot's of conversation and even some "gossip". :tongue:
> 
> Not sure how many will be "camping", so I might just have to let go of some of my "music" on Sat. evening. :tongue:


According to Treaton, you will have plenty of people to wait and release your "music" on Sun. am Men gossip:mg: I know you two talk "nice" about others:angel:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> So are you implying that even though someone has been absent from AT's forums, they might have been sending PMs??? :teeth:
> 
> So are you headed to Treaton's today? :tongue:



*HELL PRAG....which one you talkin' about???

Haven't you noticed...half of AT's regular members have been absent ever since that "STAR" epidemic struck (I'm not talkin' ticks:wink a while back....just killin' them off like flies.........

I shall not imply anything or anyone.......at this time :mg:!!!

I will just confirm that PMs have been sent and replies were in my Inbox yesterday that I could not retrieve.

It's about a 3 hour trip up for me so I will be heading that-a-way this afternoon to try and get in a practice shot or two.

Ohhhhh yessss.... guess I need to check and see if my bow is still in my case after the HillBilly Trip....

Double or Nothin'????*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well don't have too much fun. I REALLY wanted to be able to make it but life has it's way. Looks like I'll be here at the house. Good luck to all and I guess I'll have to catch up at one of the 600 rounds at DCWC.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> According to Treaton, you will have plenty of people to wait and release your "music" on Sun. am Men gossip:mg: I know you two talk "nice" about others:angel:


Well, it's not really gossip - just a lot of "fact stating". :angel: And, personally, I hope everyone remember's that this is Tim's home and behaves themselves accordingly!



GOT LUCKY said:


> *HELL PRAG....which one you talkin' about???
> 
> Haven't you noticed...half of AT's regular members have been absent ever since that "STAR" epidemic struck (I'm not talkin' ticks:wink a while back....just killin' them off like flies.........
> 
> ...


Stars, Mystics, Mutants - just more for you to concern you little self over. It's be OK, just have a :cocktail: and work on your NFAA membership agenda(s).

BTW: Our friend that I bought a bow from and you talk regularly with is back on AT with his "old" and most common known name. Use your mouse and highlight the next line. :smile:
RecordKeeper is posting heavily in Jumpy's Junkyard.

Sure hope you didn't close your bow case at the Hill with your sweat towel in it. Oh, I forgot, you don't sweat- you perspire. :tongue:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> Well don't have too much fun. I REALLY wanted to be able to make it but life has it's way. Looks like I'll be here at the house. Good luck to all and I guess I'll have to catch up at one of the 600 rounds at DCWC.


If you're skeeeered, say you're skeeeered.  J/K, I remember what it's like to have little ones in the house. I'm pretty sure 3DShooter80 knows exactly where you're coming from. He couldn't even make it out last evening.

See you on the 600 range.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Well don't have too much fun. I REALLY wanted to be able to make it but life has it's way. Looks like I'll be here at the house. Good luck to all and I guess I'll have to catch up at one of the 600 rounds at DCWC.


*Welllll that sucks bigger than a Hoover Convention.....:sad:

Sure you can't get away for just Saturday or Sunday to fling a few with us???

I was looking forward to your smilin' face.......:teeth:*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Welllll that sucks bigger than a Hoover Convention.....:sad:
> 
> Sure you can't get away for just Saturday or Sunday to fling a few with us???
> 
> ...


I'm still trying to get there one day but things aren't looking good.

I will say that with the list of usual suspects forming and knowing that Yadkin Archers is in Tim's yard, Jimmy Buffett's _Gypsies in the Palace_ is ringing in my head.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> I'm still trying to get there one day but things aren't looking good.
> 
> I will say that with the list of usual suspects forming and knowing that Yadkin Archers is in Tim's yard, Jimmy Buffett's _Gypsies in the Palace_ is ringing in my head.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XtPiBiMa0TU


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Dang Matt, you just caused me to spend another $.99 on the iTunes store. :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I do what I can.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*..............and that tune is now stuck in my head 

Ohhh well I love Jimmy....It's gotta be 5 o'clock somehwere right....*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, it's not really gossip - just a lot of "fact stating". :angel: And, personally, I hope everyone remember's that this is Tim's home and behaves themselves accordingly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now Prag! You are ONE to be talking about BEHAVING!!!!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, it's not really gossip - just a lot of "fact stating". :angel: And, personally, I hope everyone remember's that this is Tim's home and behaves themselves accordingly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Darlin'....I'm a Southern LADY.........I GLOW.....with a capital ""G""!!*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> Now Prag! You are ONE to be talking about BEHAVING!!!!!!


I ALWAYS behave - just not within the boundaries of some folk. :tongue:



GOT LUCKY said:


> *Darlin'....I'm a Southern LADY.........I GLOW.....with a capital ""G""!!*.


Does that mean you'll supply lighting for us after the sun goes down? Be careful on your trip!

BTW: If LoneEagle gets there before I do tomorrow, be sure to ask her about the "special" machine she begged me to send her.  I'm sure she still has a copy of it. :teeth:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I've got a nice comfy bed within driving distance, but now I'm starting to think about camping...sounds like it is going to be a humdinger...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I ALWAYS behave - just not within the boundaries of some folk. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Ahhhhhhhh Darlin'........many shall bask in my aura this weekend........*

.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well, it's not really gossip - just a lot of "fact stating". :angel: And, personally, I hope everyone remember's that this is Tim's home and behaves themselves accordingly!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





pragmatic_lee said:


> I ALWAYS behave - just not within the boundaries of some folk. :tongue:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


PRAGGGGG!!! YOU are sooooo bad!!!! I deleted that. However I know YOU still have it:zip:
I'm over and out. Gone to work. ukey:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Ahhhhhhhh Darlin'........many shall bask in my aura this weekend........*
> 
> .


Now, you promised not to talk about your "aura" anymore "in public". 

I got to go for a while - lots of packing to do - well really, I have to clean out a spot in the "toaster" for Jarlicker to sit.

L8R


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey Prag...see, I do remember my log in! :teeth: Hope you are having a freakin ball!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*.....here we goooooooooooooo.......now there are walk-ups and then there are realllly walk-ups....80 yarder challenge
Steve and Cindy pounding the center
*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

....


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*the after shooting partying begins....*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

.......


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Great Pics Darlin!! Thx for sharing and congrats to all the Carowhiners.. :thumb: :cheers: :archer: :first:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

......


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*.....a little 80 yarder Chrispy Match....and the winner is.........*


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Congrats to all!*

Looks like a great time was had by all! But was pickin and shucking corn and feeding the cows part of the entry fees
How about the tactor, are the figs at the top of the tree better :boink:than the lower ones? Or Tim all ready picked the lower ones?
Great photos Lucky Thanks


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

red1691 said:


> Looks like a great time was had by all! But was pickin and shucking corn and feeding the cows part of the entry fees
> How about the tactor, are the figs at the top of the tree better :boink:than the lower ones? Or Tim all ready picked the lower ones?
> Great photos Lucky Thanks


*The FUN part is going to be for all you'all out there to try and guess who was in the bucket picking all of those figs at the top of the tree.....

Nowwww......no one who attended this weekend can say.....let's have a little fun with this one........*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Nowwww..... we ladies always judge each Field Archery Course by their facilities aka restrooms.......

Well Tim has thrown out the challenge to all of you out there...........

I dare any of you to try to top this......*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*MAC.....PRAG....SARGE.............and MAC's Secret Weapon for the Weekend!*


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *.....a little 80 yarder Chrispy Match....and the winner is.........*


NO FREAKIN WAY! I will never hear the end of it! You da bomb Prag!:darkbeer:


----------



## Prag Jr (Oct 16, 2008)

Ladies and Gents, you all looked fabulous, hope you shot that way too! Got my bow out today and just rubbed it! lol Count me in for DCWC Thursday night Prag. Ya'll gave me an itch I gotta scratch again!


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Awesome time was had by everyone. Hospitality can not get any better than the way we all got treated this weekend by Tim Eaton and his family.
I can not say thank you enough for the fabulous weekend you provided to all of us archers. Life is sure good when you attend a Field Archery event in North Carolina. We got the art of chilling out and enjoying each others company down to a science. Non stop spoiling of attendees. The archery is just an excuse to get together a think. Special Kudos go out to Steve Carson who put up his best two Field scores to date this weekend. Awesome!
Congradulations to all the winners, Actually we all won.
Sitting here typing while my Fig Preserves are cooking on the stove. That has to be one of my favorite treats. Um um, yummy.


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Wonderful time had by all*

Also want to say a Big thanks to Tim and his family for hosting a great shoot, great food and of course the best bathrooms around. Only this Field Archery Hilton has a Biffy!! Of course the fellowship was number one. 
Congrats to all the winners. Congrats also to SCarson. Keep shooting like that and you'll have some winners running skeered:darkbeer:
Yes, Feeding the cows and pulling corn was part of the entry fees:cow:
We were at the Moo-tel


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Jim Gregory...Tim Eaton(our host)...Vernon Rhinehardt...Terry Pendley*
.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Nowwww..... we ladies always judge each Field Archery Course by their facilities aka restrooms.......
> 
> Well Tim has thrown out the challenge to all of you out there...........
> 
> I dare any of you to try to top this......*


Holy Titanic, Batman!!!! The Bat-seat in the Bat-room has sprung a leak!!


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

jarlicker said:


> Awesome time was had by everyone. Hospitality can not get any better than the way we all got treated this weekend by Tim Eaton and his family.
> I can not say thank you enough for the fabulous weekend you provided to all of us archers. Life is sure good when you attend a Field Archery event in North Carolina. We got the art of chilling out and enjoying each others company down to a science. Non stop spoiling of attendees. The archery is just an excuse to get together a think. Special Kudos go out to Steve Carson who put up his best two Field scores to date this weekend. Awesome!
> Congradulations to all the winners, Actually we all won.
> Sitting here typing while my Fig Preserves are cooking on the stove. That has to be one of my favorite treats. Um um, yummy.





LoneEagle0607 said:


> Also want to say a Big thanks to Tim and his family for hosting a great shoot, great food and of course the best bathrooms around. Only this Field Archery Hilton has a Biffy!! Of course the fellowship was number one.
> Congrats to all the winners. Congrats also to SCarson. Keep shooting like that and you'll have some winners running skeered:darkbeer:
> Yes, Feeding the cows and pulling corn was part of the entry fees:cow:
> We were at the Moo-tel


Thanks. The first day I got the privilege to shoot with the ladies and the second day I got to play with the big boys. 

I have to add my thanks to Tim and the Eaton clan. They always make you feel welcome and treat you like they have known you for years. Tim has put a lot of work into making a challenging course in his own backyard. I only wish I had one like it.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Like the others said, it was a great weekend. Other than the beautiful & well manicured range, there was also:
Fresh corn from the garden
Fresh tomatoes from the garden
LOT of figs within arm's reach from the ground :wink:
Hamburgers and hot dogs
Venison sausage
Home made lasagna on Sat. evening
Home made brownies on Sun. afternoon
3 "levels" of salsa 
Popcorn
Enough soft drinks, bottled water, and chips to live off of
Even a commode with a built in "water fountain".  

And Jarlicker even had a fresh bell pepper from the garden for breakfast on Sun. morning. ukey:

Just simply a great weekend!!!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*OKKkkkkkkk.....more pictures........

Jarlicker Joe Rozmus--Steve Carson--Vincent Fogarty--Jerry Dubree AMFS CHAMP!!

Hummmm...and I thought it was only the ladies who did the color-coordinating thingy......*


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Thanks once again Tim and family for the great weekend of arrow flinging, hospitality, and fellowship.

The range was in great shape as usual, and the weather after a slight scare Saturday morning turned out to be perfect...

We had several folks turn in personal bests this weekend, and some great shooting overall...

Just watch out for arrows in the lake...pictures to be posted later...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Being new to sahooting a recurve for field, I managed to shoot an arrow through the clicker on the 40 yard hunter target. Unfortunately for me, that target backs up to the pond...If you lok real hard, you can see the arrow nock in front to my left...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Ahh the sweet taste of saving $15...


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*While I wait to confirm some names with some pictures.....here are the results*

*2009 NCFAA State Field Championship 
Yadkin Archery August/22 & 23/2009*

*AMFS Field Hunter Total*
1.Jerry Dubree 540 541 1081
2.Joe Rozmus 535 539 1074
3.Steve Carson 533 530 1063
4.Vincent Fogarty 523 525 1048
5.Locksley Hutchens 522 525 1047

*SMFS*
1.Terry Pendley 513 525 1038
2.Dave Palmer 510 514 1024
3.Lee Peedin 505 503 1008

*AFFS*
1.Cindy Gibbs 476 497 973

*SFFS*
1.Susan Mathis 477 473 950

*AMBHFS*
1.Tim Eaton 530 529 1059

*AMFSLR/L*
1.Pat Sargeant 404 419 803

*YMFS*
1.Justin Hutchens 465 494 959
2.Chris Schweitzer 238 344 582

*CMFS*
1.Luke Knight 526 521 1047
2.Austin Hutchens 526 518 1044

*Guest*
1.Jim Gregory 512 512
2.Vernon Rhinehardt 509 509
3.Don Knight 491 491
4.Joe Tilley 462 462


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Lucky...If you post up the photos, I'll add the captions...just give me enought time to post up in between pictures...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Lucky...If you post up the photos, I'll add the captions...just give me enought time to post up in between pictures...


I think we got most of the names sorted out. I'm going to forward you emails with Pix that Lucky had questions about.

Prag


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*OK....Thanks for the help guys......*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *OK....Thanks for the help guys......*


Cindy Gibbs, Chris Schweitzer, Joe Tilley (Don Knight's son) & chief cook on Sat. , Justin Hutchens, Scott Schweitzer (Chris' father)


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Don Knight, Luke knight, Austin Hutchens, Locksley hutchens


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

What a FUN weekend!!

It was really good to see old and new friends. Tim....you and your Folks put on a Class AAA shoot! Thank you very much for your hospitality, I can't think of a single way to make it better unless we get more 'victims' to enjoy it with us

....sorry Prag.....maybe next year


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> ...


Don Knight (Luke's father), Luke Knight, Austin Hutchens, Locksley Hutchens (Austin's father)


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Now that you mention it MAC...prag still owes me some crispies from the indoor...time to pay the piper Prag...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Don Knight (Luke's father), Luke Knight, Austin Hutchens, Locksley Hutchens (Austin's father)


Little late there prag...as usual...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> What a FUN weekend!!
> 
> It was really good to see old and new friends. Tim....you and your Folks put on a Class AAA shoot! Thank you very much for your hospitality, I can't think of a single way to make it better unless we get more 'victims' to enjoy it with us
> 
> ....sorry Prag.....maybe next year


I want a RE-MATCH Thu. evening at DCWC. Jarlicker will be in Atlanta, but Jr. wants to go this weekend. So meet us there along with 3DShooter80 and we'll work on getting my crispie back. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*...getting to sign the target!!*


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Luke was working hard at signing one all Day Saturday...way to go Luke:clap:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Luke was working hard at signing one all Day Saturday...way to go Luke:clap:


Is that Luke or Austin? I'm


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Is that Luke or Austin? I'm


You're right, that's Austin...I shot with Luke Saturday, got myself a little


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Jerry Dubree - AMFS*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Jarlicker Joe Rozmus 2nd. Place*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Cindy Gibbs - AFFS*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Yours truly....."SFFS -Super Fine Free-Styler"....looks like I'm hand wrestling Sarge for the trophy...*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Yours truly.....looks like I'm hand wrestling Sarge for the trophy...*


Ah, don't be ashamed to list your "class" - at least it isn't "Senior" Master Female. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Tim Eaton - AMBHFS and our Host for the Weekend!!*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Tim Eaton - AMBHFS and our Host for the Weekend!!*


Well actually this is Pat Sargeant receiving his 1st place in AMFSLR/L from Tim. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ah, don't be ashamed to list your "class" - at least it isn't "Senior" Master Female. :wink:


*
That better PRAG????...*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Well actually this is Pat Sargeant receiving his 1st place in AMFSLR/L from Tim. :wink:


*WHOOPS!!!...sorry guys....let me try and find Tim's picture....*

.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHOOPS!!!...sorry guys....let me try and find Tim's picture....*
> 
> .


*OK...just switch them around....Here is Tim getting his award!!*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *
> That better PRAG!!...*
> 
> .


MUCH better and very correct.



GOT LUCKY said:


> *WHOOPS!!!...sorry guys....let me try and find Tim's picture....*
> 
> .


And you should have some pix of the youth and cubs. When we talked on the phone this morning about me posting the pix, I thought I was going to be tied up all day with a customer problem. But it seems the problem was "user" related (they deleted 604 of their patients from the data they send us), so it's back to my normal day of "work" on AT. :wink:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> MUCH better and very correct.
> 
> 
> 
> And you should have some pix of the youth and cubs. When we talked on the phone this morning about me posting the pix, I thought I was going to be tied up all day with a customer problem. But it seems the problem was "user" related (they deleted 604 of their patients from the data they send us), so it's back to my normal day of "work" on AT. :wink:


*Thanks...I'm going to need some help as I have not shot with them....I'll post the pictures and you can title them for me.....here we gooooo.....*


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> ...


SMFS Terry Pendley (that should have been mine :tongue Congrats Terry


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> ...


I hope I got these young men correct:
YMFS Justin Hutchens


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> ...


YMFS 2nd place Chris Schweitzer
Remind me to tell you a little story about Chris once you're done with the pix. It was during the indoor season back last winter. 

Ah & I see Chris' dad is looking on this morning - good morning Scott.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Austin Hutchens....2nd. place CMFS*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> ...


Austin Hutchens CMFS 2nd place


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Luke Knight....CMFS*


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Better score*



GOT LUCKY said:


> *While I wait to confirm some names with some pictures.....here are the results*
> 
> *2009 NCFAA State Field Championship
> Yadkin Archery August/22 & 23/2009*
> ...


Notice SCarson's score was better on the day he shot with the ladies:wink:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*way to go*



psargeant said:


> Ahh the sweet taste of saving $15...


You are toooooo funny. At least it was within reach. Was the bottom mushy between your toes???


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Great pics, Lucky*

The pics are great. Thanks for taking the time to get them. 
Prag, I thought your full time job WAS AT!!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> You are toooooo funny. At least it was within reach. Was the bottom mushy between your toes???


Well he actually had the key to the boat house and was going to retrieve it using one of Tim's boats, but some of "us" got him to man-up and go for it. Now he was only in about 6" of water, the rest of the distance between his knee and the visible bottom is good ole Yadkin county MUD. :beer:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

LoneEagle0607 said:


> The pics are great. Thanks for taking the time to get them.
> Prag, I thought your full time job WAS AT!!!


I currently have 8 applications running on my computer right now - AT is just 1 of many ways my day is fulfilled. Every once in a while I collect and distribute certain video clips. :zip:


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I currently have 8 applications running on my computer right now - AT is just 1 of many ways my day is fulfilled. Every once in a while I collect and distribute certain video clips. :zip:


*....and at least "one certain clip" needs to be hit by the permanent delete button!!!*

.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I currently have 8 applications running on my computer right now - AT is just 1 of many ways my day is fulfilled. Every once in a while I collect and distribute certain video clips. :zip:





GOT LUCKY said:


> *....and at least "one certain clip" needs to be hit by the permanent delete button!!!*
> 
> .


But before you do that, I'd like to see what my opinion would be if I had seen it.:wink::wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *....and at least "one certain clip" needs to be hit by the permanent delete button!!!*.


I warned you, but like LoneEagle you just HAD to see it. :wink:



Spoon13 said:


> But before you do that, I'd like to see what my opinion would be if I had seen it.:wink::wink:


Well, we'll have to get together - I'm not emailing this ever again - the expression on the viewer's face is to priceless not to witness.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

*Some more of Yadkin Archery scenery......*


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Some more of Yadkin Archery scenery......*


I commented to Tim how amazing it was that his cows just ate the grass between the stakes and target on #12 (3rd picture).


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Well it's official. 

I hate I missed it. Had too much going on here the last couple of weeks. Hopefully I won't have to worry about missing it next year.


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

pragmatic_lee said:


> I warned you, but like LoneEagle you just HAD to see it. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we'll have to get together - I'm not emailing this ever again - the expression on the viewer's face is to priceless not to witness.


*The words.......OHHHHHH MYYYY GAWDDDDDDD!!! aren't enough....
....and no wonder I shot worse on Sunday....my eyes had not recovered.....

Don't know which one was sicker...The Controller or The Controllee...*

.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *The words.......OHHHHHH MYYYY GAWDDDDDDD!!! aren't enough....
> ....and no wonder I shot worse on Sunday....my eyes had not recovered.....
> 
> Don't know which one was sicker...The Controller or The Controllee...*
> ...


I know you said you didn't sleep well Sat. night - didn't say anything at the time, but wondered if you had visions of remote controls.  

Some times you're the bug and some times you're the windshield. :cocktail:


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Delete*



pragmatic_lee said:


> I warned you, but like LoneEagle you just HAD to see it. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, we'll have to get together - I'm not emailing this ever again - the expression on the viewer's face is to priceless not to witness.


Like Lucky, I deleted that right after seeing it. I didn't know I could be sooooo corrupted on AT!!! Oh well. It's best that subject die. As in DELETED for good.


----------



## 1stRockinArcher (Dec 30, 2002)

Congrats To All the State Champions!!!!​
Looks like I missed the party !!!

I hate I missed the good shootin', eatin', and fellowshippin', but I won't be missing anymore !!!!

Finally got my priorities rearranged !!

I will be seein' you all for indoor, and might even show up for a 600 or 2

1RA


----------



## BowDadToo (Apr 3, 2009)

*Thanks, and more pictures*

Tim, great job, thank you. Chris and I had a very good time, and we'll be back next time.

I'm going to try and post a few pictures from this weekend. 


























Tim, again it was an awesome event!


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

psargeant said:


> You're right, that's Austin...I shot with Luke Saturday, got myself a little


Well Luke did get to sign #9 on Sunday but we didn't get a pic of it. :wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

pops1 said:


> Well Luke did get to sign #9 on Sunday but we didn't get a pic of it. :wink:


Hopefully next time we're together shooting I can get to know you guys better. LoneEagle & Lucky kept me busy all weekend. :tongue:


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Hopefully next time we're together shooting I can get to know you guys better. LoneEagle & Lucky kept me busy all weekend. :tongue:


IS that why you were all worn out and chickin-wingin all over the place:tongue:


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

Ya it was fun being there this week end this is Joe Tilley the cook did everyone like the burgers


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

jtmoney said:


> Ya it was fun being there this week end this is Joe Tilley the cook did everyone like the burgers


You can be the OFFICIAL burger cook AND segway rider:wink:


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Macaholic said:


> IS that why you were all worn out and chickin-wingin all over the place:tongue:


Explains a lot, doesn't it.



jtmoney said:


> Ya it was fun being there this week end this is Joe Tilley the cook did everyone like the burgers


Now Joe, after all the questions you asked this weekend, I'd fully expect your first post in the Field forum to be another question - which it was.  You did a great job on the burgers!!!! Thanks!


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

jtmoney said:


> Ya it was fun being there this week end this is Joe Tilley the cook did everyone like the burgers


*Awesome job Joe!!.....Thanks Again!!!*

.


----------



## phoenix 36 (Sep 19, 2007)

Joe 
A fine job on the burgers,I hope to see you the next time I'm down that way.
yours Vincent.


----------



## phoenix 36 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi All 
Tim thank you so much for a great weekend,Thank you to all the shooters I hung out with, it was great to spend time with you and I hope to do so again soon.


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

I'd like to thank everyone for such a great weekend and for being so kind to the "new kids" of the group. Both Joe and Luke as well as myself had a super fun time and enjoyed meeting everyone. I just wish we would have learned of Tim and this fine club sooner but I'm glad to now be a part of the group. And a special thanks to Tim's mom for all the hard work she did and to make sure we all had good food to eat. Thanks all!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

phoenix 36 said:


> Joe
> A fine job on the burgers,I hope to see you the next time I'm down that way.
> yours Vincent.


Good to see you on line Vincent - and thanks for the "crispie" :tongue:


----------



## BowDadToo (Apr 3, 2009)

*Thanks again Tim, great job!*

Chris and I had a great time & I'm looking forward to coming back next time and shooting the course as well. Thanks again for doing such an amazing job and being such a gracious host.

I had posted some pictures a day or so ago, but they must still be percolating through the system.

Again, thank you all.


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

I thought everyone liked the burgers it was fun and thanks tim and everyone else that was there to shoot and associate with and also thanks to mac for letting me ride the segway for 10 miles


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*only in his dreams*



Macaholic said:


> IS that why you were all worn out and chickin-wingin all over the place:tongue:


He did do a good job cleaning corn and cutting it up


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

*good cook*



jtmoney said:


> I thought everyone liked the burgers it was fun and thanks tim and everyone else that was there to shoot and associate with and also thanks to mac for letting me ride the segway for 10 miles


You did a great job of cooking. I'm sure Tim would love for you to be the official cook at all of his shoots
Enjoyed shooting with you on Sun, at least for the first few targets until Got Lucky arrived and we split off into different groups.


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

jtmoney said:


> I thought everyone liked the burgers it was fun and thanks tim and everyone else that was there to shoot and associate with and also thanks to mac for letting me ride the segway for 10 miles


You did a great job on the burgers and dogs. Glad you got to shoot some rather than being stuck behind the grill all the time, but you still are not getting your hands on my Hoyts. :nono: :nono:


----------



## pops1 (Jul 13, 2009)

Macaholic said:


> You can be the OFFICIAL burger cook AND segway rider:wink:


You just HAD to say that didn't ya Mac!!


----------



## jtmoney (Jan 14, 2009)

Ya mac i put a wear on the tires ha ha it was fun riding that thing 10 miles (u told me to)
i will cook all i can when i am not shooting


----------



## phoenix 36 (Sep 19, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Good to see you on line Vincent - and thanks for the "crispie" :tongue:


Thank you prag for helping me out with my first crispy shoot off.Im looking forward to our next challenge.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

phoenix 36 said:


> Thank you prag for helping me out with my first crispy shoot off.Im looking forward to our next challenge.


Prag is always willing to "help" another archer give up a crispy...just make sure he pays up right away if you win:wink:...


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

psargeant said:


> Prag is always willing to "help" another archer give up a crispy...just make sure he pays up right away if you win:wink:...


You'll get your "40 point spot" crispies in due time. I'll mail them out next week.


----------

